# LFTS 11/23/2020



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Set and ready. First hunt since Tuesday. Good luck to whom ever is getting after it today. Dead quiet and calm. Snow on the ground. Great morning to be out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Come on guy's.....it's the second week of deer camp and all the gang is here....time to get it done. On my way out the door. Good luck all!


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

I’m here. I’m up. Still after antlers but I got nothing


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in...from the assembly plant...grrrrr. Only 3 days. Git Er Done!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

The stars are pretty incredible this morning! Coyotes are howling close as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

SE Jackson, I'm in


----------



## Matty Patty (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm in, here in beautiful Branch County. Hopefully Mossy Horns steps out today!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

Checkin I’m from Eaton county, let’s get em!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Northern Montcalm, I am in for a doe, wife still has a buck tag.
Good luck hunters!


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

My gut is telling my I am sitting this morning out, inside the house.


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Good luck everyone today. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Heading out for a short hunt in Jackson County. Won't have much time to hunt this week and I kinda wanted to don my snow camo, so off we go into frozen tundra! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Good luck everyone. Im watching grand babies today in alpena. Shoot straight!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

I’m hanging a couple stands for late bow season today, good luck to you guys & gals out there today & stay safe!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

In the blind actually. Surprised I’m here. I never hunt from a box blind. See what happens.


----------



## Wood Tick (Oct 19, 2007)

Brother and I are out on opposite corners of camp. Dusting of snow overnight has everything white again. 31 and flurries EUP. Windy again.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

Beautiful morning


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

last morning for me and possibly last hunt till December here in Kalamazoo. Lots of excitement. Lots of big Bucks for Michigan and even one booner that will score well above the 170 mark that was on
My small ground for two years. So far I just couldn’t get on one even with a gun. Who knows what late season might bring. At least some people around the area shot huge bucks and that will help promote QDM even more so then what is currently being done here in southwest Michigan in and around the Alamo township CoOp. What a good year so far.


----------



## Matty Patty (Oct 9, 2019)

Groundsize said:


> last morning for me and possibly last hunt till December here in Kalamazoo. Lots of excitement. Lots of big Bucks for Michigan and even one booner that will score well above the 170 mark that was on
> My small ground for two years. So far I just couldn’t get on one even with a gun. Who knows what late season might bring. At least some people around the area shot huge bucks and that will help promote QDM even more so then what is currently being done here in southwest Michigan in and around the Alamo township CoOp. What a good year so far.
> 
> View attachment 606959


Looks warm in that box blind. Anymore room in there?! Lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It’s Da Second week of deer camp. Good luck. 

Windy, light snow and low 30s. NW wind allows me greater choices of blind locations.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm headed out the door sooner then later.
Congrats to those that have scored !! Just got news a lifetime buddy, great buddy passed away yesterday evening.... ******* sick.. we're young, 37 he was only 38.

Life's short people, be happy and enjoy !! All this talk today 
Hope a big doe steps out before a little buck. I'm killing whatever decides too first !! & if it's little I'll drink with all my buddy's and be happy as it was a 12 point monster !! 

Good luck all, rest in piece my brother Burke


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

snortwheeze said:


> I'm headed out the door sooner then later.
> Congrats to those that have scored !! Just got news a lifetime buddy, great buddy passed away yesterday evening.... ******* sick.. we're young, 37 he was only 38.
> 
> Life's short people, be happy and enjoy !! All this talk today
> ...


Sorry for your loss. 

To be clear i'm not lecturing anyone. Shoot what makes you happy and enjoy your time in the woods.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

snortwheeze said:


> I'm headed out the door sooner then later.
> Congrats to those that have scored !! Just got news a lifetime buddy, great buddy passed away yesterday evening.... ******* sick.. we're young, 37 he was only 38.
> 
> Life's short people, be happy and enjoy !! All this talk today
> ...


Sorry Snort...only the good die young. I lost my best friend at 42 from Lou Gehrigs disease. He was a cool dude...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Wiretime said:


> View attachment 607045
> View attachment 607041
> Not a giant, it happened fast. He didn't gooo 20!!


Nice buck congrats!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

d_rek said:


> I think this year will be a set back. Tag sales are way up and there are a lot more people in the woods. I also anticipate a fair amount of new hunters next year. I have a decade-long Vegan that I work with texting me nonstop about hunting because him and his wife are interested in free-ranging, organic, all-natural protein. I'm like -this- close to flipping him lol. But he's not the only urbanite I work with who has expressed interest in hunting this year. I think the pandemic shook up a lot of people who saw supply chains breaking down.


On a large scale that may be the case as it's hard to ascertain from personal experience what's happening on a broad scale. I do believe that the LFTS threads have never had the age structure of bucks killed like we're seeing this fall.

From a standpoint of personal experience, in the areas we hunt I've never seen anything like this year, in terms of bucks still alive at this point in gun season. For instance, on our Eaton County ground we've killed 3 bucks, I'm sure at least that many more have been killed by neighbors, and yet on Saturday alone I think our group saw a dozen different bucks.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

So is anybody really hunting today or are we just turning this into a big buck platform? I'm still hunting but unless I shoot a book buck I'll just keep it to myself.  Good luck all!


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> So is anybody really hunting today or are we just turning this into a big buck platform? I'm still hunting but unless I shoot a book buck I'll just keep it to myself.  Good luck all!


No kidding


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Doesn’t need to be a giant beautiful buck


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

November Sunrise said:


> On a large scale that may be the case as it's hard to ascertain from personal experience what's happening on a broad scale. I do believe that the LFTS threads have never had the age structure of bucks killed like we're seeing this fall.
> 
> From a standpoint of personal experience, in the areas we hunt I've never seen anything like this year, in terms of bucks still alive at this point in gun season. For instance, on our Eaton County ground we've killed 3 bucks, I'm sure at least that many more have been killed by neighbors, and yet on Saturday alone I think our group saw a dozen different bucks.


I also think hunters mentality’s are changing, especially young hunters. Another factor that I feel plays a big part is just weather conditions during peak hunting times. Last year, conditions were quite ideal, late bow and gun and I think high hunter participation with ideal weather led to more harvests. I am curious with what next year will bring with the less than ideal weather conditions the first couple days of gun this season. Will that alone, get more bucks through to next year where we are talking about how great of year it could be?


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

snortwheeze said:


> I'm headed out the door sooner then later.
> Congrats to those that have scored !! Just got news a lifetime buddy, great buddy passed away yesterday evening.... ******* sick.. we're young, 37 he was only 38.
> 
> Life's short people, be happy and enjoy !! All this talk today
> ...



I am very sorry to hear that. I can't imagine what you're feeling. I agree whole heartedly, we need to enjoy every minute we get in the woods. I hope you tag one tonight.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I might be joining soon...


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

retired dundo said:


> I remember when it was four bucks.You could shoot two with bow or two with gun but a lot of shoot two with bow and then two with a gun.I could be wrong my memory isn’t the best.Iam sure some one like OGB would know


Yes it was...I tagged 4 bucks a few years when we had that opportunity.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> So is anybody really hunting today or are we just turning this into a big buck platform? I'm still hunting but unless I shoot a book buck I'll just keep it to myself.  Good luck all!


You want coordinates to my stand in da UP?...STILL a 10 ptr and a GIANT yooper 8 hanging out there...good luck OGB!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> So is anybody really hunting today or are we just turning this into a big buck platform? I'm still hunting but unless I shoot a book buck I'll just keep it to myself.  Good luck all!


Oh no you don't! I love seeing the big bucks pics, because I don't see many around my area. Lol



Bowhunt said:


> I also think hunters mentality’s are changing, especially young hunters. Another factor that I feel plays a big part is just weather conditions during peak hunting times. Last year, conditions were quite ideal, late bow and gun and I think high hunter participation with ideal weather led to more harvests. I am curious with what next year will bring with the less than ideal weather conditions the first couple days of gun this season. Will that alone, get more bucks through to next year where we are talking about how great of year it could be?


It is, mine is changing too. I still love hunting for the traditional aspects. I just have been steering the way of letting them grow if they don't get me fired up. I am not hunting age classes and I couldn't really care less about scores, but I hope to get there someday.

I just go off of what I see on my cameras regularly and set my sights on the upper echelon. I don't fault anyone else that does different. That is what rubs people the wrong way. I still find the "everyone should let them grow to be mature" mentality abrasive, but I get the idea behind it. I don't think that should be what it is about though as I still am primarily a meat hunter and I love everything about hunting. I don't want it to turn to a trophy only aspect as a whole, but I do get holding ones self to a higher standard as things evolve. The healthy and stable balance is somewhere in the middle, as with most things.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Can we PLEASE limit responses in the LFTS stand threads to be related to being live from the stand?? 
*If you want to debate management - TAKE IT TO THE MANAGEMENT SECTION!* 
I intend to be LFTS for four days starting on Thanksgiving, and really don't have much time to weed through all the BS.
Thank you!
Carry on!
<----<<<


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Bowhunt said:


> I also think hunters mentality’s are changing, especially young hunters. Another factor that I feel plays a big part is just weather conditions during peak hunting times. Last year, conditions were quite ideal, late bow and gun and I think high hunter participation with ideal weather led to more harvests. I am curious with what next year will bring with the less than ideal weather conditions the first couple days of gun this season. Will that alone, get more bucks through to next year where we are talking about how great of year it could be?


We had ideal weather but due to extremely wet weeks leading up to it there were hundreds of acres of corn still up well into gun season. In turn, this year we had our best #'s of bucks on cameras. Nothing ever big but the shear numbers of 115" 2.5 was unreal. By far our best year for cameras leading into the season between the two properties. Fast forward to Thursday 11-19-20..... 13 of the bucks I had on camera with an estimated age of 2.5, 11 were dead. With 9 being by gun and 2 were shot a few days prior to the gun opener. When I said "they can't kill them all" Boy was I wrong!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Joe Archer said:


> Can we PLEASE limit responses in the LFTS stand threads to be related to being live from the stand??
> *If you want to debate management - TAKE IT TO THE MANAGEMENT SECTION!*
> I intend to be LFTS for four days starting on Thanksgiving, and really don't have much time to weed through all the BS.
> Thank you!
> ...


Who do you have for a cell carrier? I wish I could post on LFTS while I’m up hunting. My phone won’t get crap for data signal while I’m up there. It says it has LTE signal, but nothing will load. I can text all day long though. It’s annoying.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Changed locations from this morning. I got to my spot a little later than planned. Arrived at 1:45 and bumped a doe with twins off the rye. Just before 2:00 another doe and fawn came in to eat a little rye. The ones I bumped off were up wind and came back just after 2:00. 

The doe and fawn just left so the were feeding for 20 minutes before heading back into cover to loaf.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Finally... finished last conference call for the day. Time to start gearing up to go out. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

snortwheeze said:


> I'm headed out the door sooner then later.
> Congrats to those that have scored !! Just got news a lifetime buddy, great buddy passed away yesterday evening.... ******* sick.. we're young, 37 he was only 38.
> 
> Life's short people, be happy and enjoy !! All this talk today
> ...


Sorry to here about your friend.Awfull losing good friend there hard to come by


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

33 balmy degrees here in Spalding twp. Nothing promising on cams lately but we all know that can change in a heartbeat. Good luck and be safe


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

jiggin is livin said:


> Who do you have for a cell carrier? I wish I could post on LFTS while I’m up hunting. My phone won’t get crap for data signal while I’m up there. It says it has LTE signal, but nothing will load. I can text all day long though. It’s annoying.


Turn your cell data off and back on. Make sure you are roaming for data All else restart your phone.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

vsmorgantown said:


> Well the doe got out of her bed along with the other one they walked up the ridge the wrong way or so I thought. After 10 minutes or so I catch movement and they started walking right to me. I heard her crash in the bottom. Very thankful for some meat. Thank you dear Lord! Waiting for my buddy to come over before I go in after her. Good luck all!


Congrats!!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

vsmorgantown said:


> Well the doe got out of her bed along with the other one they walked up the ridge the wrong way or so I thought. After 10 minutes or so I catch movement and they started walking right to me. I heard her crash in the bottom. Very thankful for some meat. Thank you dear Lord! Waiting for my buddy to come over before I go in after her. Good luck all!


Get one of those boys to put it on his back and carry it out.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

We have some buck activity already!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Polka Dot Kid is looking for deer #3 on the season.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Hunting out of the Green Monster.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 607129
> Hunting out of the Green Monster.


Now that's a comfy blind


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 607129
> Hunting out of the Green Monster.


Nice


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

jiggin is livin said:


> That isn't really a fair argument though. Back then people didn't worship antlers and being a trophy hunter wasn't the measure of how skilled of a hunter you are like it is now. It was a lot more about the hunt, comradery, and mostly putting meat on the table.
> 
> Entirely different times.


It was a totally different time because everyone shot the first set of antlers they seen. That’s antler worship. That’s what our crew did and everyone around us did. Fast forward many years of information, studies, and technology that was absent 25-30 years ago, you got yourself a new era of hunting deer. It’s here to stay and not going away anytime soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Dad just shot a doe and he thinks it down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I’ve kind of lost track of how many more does and fawns that have come and gone in the last hour. Too dark in the blind to read my notes. Most have been coming from the north of me which is the primary bedding/sanctuary area. No shooters and plenty of fawns. 

Doe to fawn ratio is typically 1:1 for the season per the long term data I submit to the DNR. Lately it’s been 1:3 which leads me to believe mama is in on date.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

neighbor gut shot a deer this morning, out of one of my blinds. Bad blood trail, we started tracking around noon. Found some blood, and the deer, who was very much alive in an adjacent property. Almost ran me over when it jumped up. Saw that it was a bad hit - liver on the near side, and worse on the exit. Gave it a couple hours, found it 50 yards from where it jumped. Horrible, awful experience. Classic gut shot, but with a good outcome. Got is rinsed within a few minutes, we'll see. Told him it's at best a sausage deer. 5 pt. He's 77, so its damn near impossible to have APR's.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Out with my 11 year old. Some small bucks and does for us. Just heard my wife shoot and we aren’t for hunting baby!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

[email protected] you gonna do a repeat tomorrow of 2018???


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> Maybe  aren't you heading off to Kansas pretty soon?


Yes leave Friday for 10 days...Kansas rifle starts Weds after tday.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

sniper said:


> It was a totally different time because everyone shot the first set of antlers they seen. That’s antler worship. That’s what our crew did and everyone around us did. Fast forward many years of information, studies, and technology that was absent 25-30 years ago, you got yourself a new era of hunting deer. It’s here to stay and not going away anytime soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Back in the70s you didn’t have all the social Medea.Basically the only deer you heard about were from friends and locals in the area you hunted.And the few tv shows like Fred Trost and he showed a lot of happy hunters with small bucks.Your right most of us were just happy to get a buck.If once in a while someone got a big one most everyone just consider it lucky.Mainly most just happy with any buck.I know I was


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 607127
> Polka Dot Kid is looking for deer #3 on the season.


Hope we see her pic with deer tonight


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

bombcast said:


> neighbor gut shot a deer this morning, out of one of my blinds. Bad blood trail, we started tracking around noon. Found some blood, and the deer, who was very much alive in an adjacent property. Almost ran me over when it jumped up. Saw that it was a bad hit - liver on the near side, and worse on the exit. Gave it a couple hours, found it 50 yards from where it jumped. Horrible, awful experience. Classic gut shot, but with a good outcome. Got is rinsed within a few minutes, we'll see. Told him it's at best a sausage deer. 5 pt. He's 77, so its damn near impossible to have APR's.


Congrats on finding him .Hate to see them suffer


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 607129
> Hunting out of the Green Monster.


That is too cool! Never get tired of seeing that smile. At least the blind will help hide the white. Best of luck young lady and Dad!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

d_rek said:


> Cousin sent me this text said this buck was hit by a car at St Clair Hwy and Wadhams road today in St Clair County. Can anyone confirm/deny?
> 
> If true I’m at a loss for words. That’s like 2 miles from my house. Heartbreaking.
> 
> ...


Same deer Snort wheeze just sent around.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

d_rek said:


> Hah. So which is it? Snorts cousin or vehicular buck slaughter at XXX road and Wadhams?
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


Haj


d_rek said:


> Hah. So which is it? Snorts cousin or vehicular buck slaughter at XXX road and Wadhams?
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


Haha I never forget a nice rack!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

d_rek said:


> Hah. So which is it? Snorts cousin or vehicular buck slaughter at XXX road and Wadhams?
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


Snort, Snort!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

d_rek said:


> Cousin sent me this text said this buck was hit by a car at St Clair Hwy and Wadhams road today in St Clair County. Can anyone confirm/deny?
> 
> If true I’m at a loss for words. That’s like 2 miles from my house. Heartbreaking.
> 
> ...



My cousin shot it. It then ran into the road and got hit by a car... His shot was top of heart, it went into the road afterwards and got hit. He was rutted to high hell and didn't wanna die...The neck shot was on the road to put him down for good.
I went and seen it in the boat house where it hang.. The pictures don't do that deer justice !!! My uncles going to mount it if his hands will allow him too. I forgot phone at home when I went and looked at it. It was hanging in buddy's boat house and it's nose was in the water damn near !! 8+' 

My buddy 3 miles down the road on the property he leases was sleeping in his tree stand.. he had that buck on camera, not only once... he was sick




vsmorgantown said:


> She ran about 150 yds. Double lung complete pass thru with the ruger 308 150gr Hornady whitetail extreme. Love the gun and round. Huge blood trail. Lots and lots of fat on the deer this year.
> Love the hired help who only charge me bush lattes.
> View attachment 607179
> 
> View attachment 607183


Congrats ! 


Thank you all for the kind words. He Will be deeply missed. One of a kind dude, blood brother's.. he didn't send me a deer ! not today anyways


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

vsmorgantown said:


> She ran about 150 yds. Double lung complete pass thru with the ruger 308 150gr Hornady whitetail extreme. Love the gun and round. Huge blood trail. Lots and lots of fat on the deer this year.
> Love the hired help who only charge me bush lattes.
> View attachment 607179
> 
> View attachment 607183


Congrats VS!


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 607129
> Hunting out of the Green Monster.


come on...not a chance you don't have a meth lab in there.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Trap Star said:


> come on...not a chance you don't have a meth lab in there.


:lol: you ever been to west Virginia-Kentucky? people call them homes....


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

d_rek said:


> Hah. So which is it? Snorts cousin or vehicular buck slaughter at XXX road and Wadhams?
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


Only in 2020 it would be BOTH! Haha unreal


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

snortwheeze said:


> :lol: you ever been to west Virginia-Kentucky? people call them homes....


Don’t have to be from those states. Have plenty of them right here in Michigan. Let’s move on.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Craves said:


> It was hit by a car at Fred Moore Hwy & Wadhams last week is the story I was told. A guy my neighbor knows has sheds from him.


I stand corrected...Thanks @snortwheeze 

Sorry for your loss A.J.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Doe recovery went good with dad. He hit it good with the .308 and it went down quick just over a ridge. Got it back and hung with the quad. Sorry didn’t snap any pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Fisherman6 said:


> Doe recovery went good with dad. He hit it good with the .308 and it went down quick just over a ridge. Got it back and hung with the quad. Sorry didn’t snap any pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Congratulations dad!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

In blind at 2.
Deer started filtering in 4:40.
They may have waited till setting sun was in my eyes...

A button buck came into view far right first. The a doe. They browsed at 120 yards then out of sight briefly.
Then returned with another doe. Then tails did windsprints back and forth about 6 times through the tall grass. Fawns I'm guessing. Have watched one doing that a couple years ago. Too much laying down earlier , or just building muscle? Or just a fawn thing?
Of course I hoped a buck was stirring them up.

Caught a glimpse of movement far left. A doe back in the alders was studying my direction.
Took her a few minutes to commit. She peeked behind her ,which turned into a fawn following after she left the alders.

Deer drifted all over . Had a half dozen browsing from 60-80 yards eventually. Two fawns and the rest older doe. With two doe that were looking just right for size...

Hard telling if a fawn has a momma this time of year in a group , but a couple times one approached a doe that tolerated it putting it's muzzle near her neck.
And another doe 'posed" attentively and head up ,changed position slightly to continue, and a fawn left the loose group to join her.

Just before dark the group in front of me browsing swung towards me to about 30 yards.
Then stood watching/listening.
All but one eased off after shooting light faded , maybe towards a distant cut cornfield (?) ; and a clunk when I was packing up had her herky jerk wander off.
I was debating how to clear them out. Last time I tried a coyote howl it didn't work too good...
Thought about the truck alarm. But that's too alarming. Pun intended.

Nice evening hunt!
As ever , I'm grateful for the opportunity of having doe in range. And of course , for having doe and a couple fawns around. That's an important part of the local herds future.
Freezer is full. So they were safe , tonight anyways.
Otherwise while not accurate of the region beyond my scope, a doe could be killed.
We'll see what the rest of the season brings.

"Blue" didn't show? She has quite a coat color.
The baggy old girl that needs some more weight on her didn't show either?
I don't think either did anyways...
The yearling buck with Roe deer looking antlers didn't visit tonight. But is still expected to be around , somewhere.

Deer were hungry to start the evening. 
Might be the most consistent thing of late.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

vsmorgantown said:


> She ran about 150 yds. Double lung complete pass thru with the ruger 308 150gr Hornady whitetail extreme. Love the gun and round. Huge blood trail. Lots and lots of fat on the deer this year.
> Love the hired help who only charge me bush lattes.
> View attachment 607179
> 
> View attachment 607183


Some good eats right there ms, congrats.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Badfishmi said:


> Hunted 6-10 nothing. Then hunted a different property 3-dark nothing. I’ve put in a lot of time with little effort. Getting old


Don’t quit. Persistence pays off


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> :lol: you ever been to west Virginia-Kentucky? people call them homes....


Southern Indiana?


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

vsmorgantown said:


> She ran about 150 yds. Double lung complete pass thru with the ruger 308 150gr Hornady whitetail extreme. Love the gun and round. Huge blood trail. Lots and lots of fat on the deer this year.
> Love the hired help who only charge me bush lattes.
> View attachment 607179
> 
> View attachment 607183


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Fisherman6 said:


> Doe recovery went good with dad. He hit it good with the .308 and it went down quick just over a ridge. Got it back and hung with the quad. Sorry didn’t snap any pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Congrats to dad


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Co


vsmorgantown said:


> View attachment 607263


Congrats nice


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

My sons evening buck , he said it was chasing a doe hard with another buck in tow .


----------

